# Welding Inspection Handbook



## محمد الاكرم (15 مارس 2011)

السلام

:16::16::16::16::16::16::16:







http://depositfiles.com/en/files/jd9sfs0sg

وفقكم الله


----------



## inspector eng (22 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك محمد على هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 أبريل 2011)

ياريت الزملاء يتكرمو ويرفعوا الكتب على الفور شيرد طالما الموقع ده دايما مشغول 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

